# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: در مورد data grid - ایجاد یک ردیف خالی

## dezmond

با سلام و خسته نباشید.

من یک data grid  دارم که column اول یک combo هست و column دوم یک text box .
سوال اول
چطور میتونم combo box  رو با ایتم هام  به صورت دستی پر کنم ؟؟؟
سوال دوم
چطور میتونم یه ردیف خالی به صورت دستی ایجاد کنم ؟؟؟

این در صورتی است که هیچ یک به بانک متصل نبوده و نیاز به ذخیره سازی تک تک ردیف ها در جدول های مختلف با پارامتر هایی که بعدا ویرایش خواهند شد را دارم .

با تشکر

----------

